# Poultry Shears



## ultramag (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright, I am tired of wearing out cheap poultry shears. I spatchcock and/or halve almost all the chickens I smoke and would like to invest in a good set of shears that will last a while. I would also like something that would hold up to doing turkeys if such a product is truly out there.

Please post what you use, only if you have personally used them, have used them hard for a while, and they have stood the test. I can read online and search, so I am really only looking for personal testimonials and experiences with different brands from our members.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 19, 2007)

Have you ever tried a pair of large tin snips?


----------



## gofish (Aug 19, 2007)

Chad

I use 2 kinds ...... el cheapo Fabre Ware  and a pair from Pampered Chef.  I like the Pampered Chef shears 'cause they are spring loaded.  It makes for a nice 'release' vs the Fabre/non spring loaded shears.  I would say they are of the same mid - low quality (price) range but I prefer the spring.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 19, 2007)

No I haven't, I did however almost include the suggestion/idea in the original post. It seems like it might be worth a try. I wondered about the non food grade materials though as well as rusting when washed and the water gets to the can't reach places.

Farberware is what I just toasted the 2nd pair of in less than a year. The spring loaded feature sounds nice. Are the Pampered Chef shears at least somewhat better quality in your opinion Randy?


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 19, 2007)

Have you tried these yet? http://cutprotect.com/ 

_I know you knew it was coming_... I know - back to my corner.. sorry mag


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 19, 2007)

*Hey Chad, I think the tool that would best suit you, is a broad axe!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I hope you got better aim than me when it comes to splittin kindling!  And chickens,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd just oil it after washing with vegetable oil.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

I think there would be an issue with *alot* of hiding places for chicken pieces, moisture, and old oil in most metal shears I have seen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  There has to be a good pair of shears out there that are up to the job. Have *you* actually used tin snips long term or just think it sounds like a good answer?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

That is what the Farberware shears seem to work like after a couple rounds of cluckers.

You can do it with a big butcher knife, but I like to be able to count to ten w/ my boots on.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been using the same el cheapo fabric shears from WaMart for several years now. I think they're less than $6.

I use them to trim through grissle on my ribs and backs on my chickens and turkeys. They don't cut strings for my sausages worth a darn anymore but they love small bones and grissle!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 20, 2007)

Ultramag...get yourself a good steak cutting or boning knife ( if you don't already have one ) like the pic below....you can easily cut down thru the backs of any poultry including turkeys....then simply lay the bird out and give it a chop in the center of the breast backbone which will easily break open ,,,then cut thru the rest of the way .....also you can cut the whole bird up ,by using the knife and seperating the pieces at the joints ....no sissors needed .


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

Was just an idea ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... however, if you go to a *good* cutlery outlet, I'm sure you will find the quality you are looking for. May hurt the wallet though!


----------



## triple b (Aug 20, 2007)

Myself,I always use a French(Chef's) knife.
But I also thought of a place that sells high quality stuff.
Lee Valley Tools.I did a quick check and they do have kitchen shears.
They're stainless steel and sell for $19.50.
Here is a link :http://www.leevalley.com/gifts/page....104,53214&ap=3

And again they look like high quality.
Hope this helps a bit.
Brian


----------



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

Those look like they sure could last TripleB. No plastic anywhere. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## triple b (Aug 20, 2007)

You're quite welcome.
And with that clip to keep them closed,I wonder if they're spring loaded or not.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

I wondered the same. I called Lee Valley and they said they're a new item so he is not sure. He thought they looked like it as well so they are supposed to be checking. He had to take a trip to the warehouse to get a pair and was going to call me back and go over them w/ me. Seemed very helpful and interested, a rare find anymore.


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got a pair of Henckels kitchen scissors that have cut everything from chicken bones to copper wire last weekend when I was hanging the ceiling fans on the back porch and couldn't find my proper wire cutters.

Sure hope my wife doesn't read this...

Anyway, had them for about 4 years now and they're still going strong.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Aug 20, 2007)

Take a trip to Wally World.  I use the Fiskar's pruning shears.  Stainless blades, and nylon handles, spring loaded too.  

I have used mine now for about a year and a half.... I picked up another couple of pair a couple of months ago just to have them.  It seems every time I find something I like, they discontinue it..... so I outsmarted them....

Bill


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Good thread Mag... Think we all learned from it.. Thanks.


----------



## cheech (Aug 21, 2007)

I have used a couple of different pairs but really found I like the manlyness of a good meat clever


----------



## ultramag (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you for your input Stumpy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Sorry, I just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## gofish (Aug 23, 2007)

Chad ...... Sorry I wasnt able to get right back to you ....... I've been camping ....   Yes, I reach for the Pampered Chef shears first!

With all this good info ........... have you figured what way your leaning toward ........... sounds like people use alot of different cutting tools; ranging from pruning shears, boning knives, fabric scissors, an axe, and Cheech's manly chain saw,  ohhhh I mean meat cleaver


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Here ya' go ultramag... this will hardly never wear out!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

I have ordered from Lee Valley before, they have top quality stuff for sure. I am looking for a pair of shears also, they look like the ticket to me!

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Definately some kind of shears Randy. I used most everything feasible in the knife dept. besides a cleaver and just prefer shears. Somehow I can't help but think if I had a cleaver I'd type alot slower. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The ones from Lee Valley look pretty hard to beat to me as well. I think I may have forgot to come back and post it, but I got a call back from them in about thirty minutes. The shears TripleB provided the link to are spring loaded Phil if you're interested.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, definitely! If there are enough folks interested, I wonder if they'll give us a fleet discount...


----------



## squeezy (Aug 23, 2007)

Count me in


----------

